# 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans: Scrutineering Day 2 Report



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Day two of scrutineering, where all Le Mans teams go to this French city's center for a tech inspection well-attended by throngs of eager fans. This second day of the process downtown was only slightly less crowded in the morning when the Japanese JLOC Lamborghini team began the parade of cars due there on day two. 









Audi Sport was scheduled for the end of the day so this meant bookends with essentially every remaining team that didn't attend Sunday showing up for inspection. Among them were SEAT Sport driver Tom Coronel and his Spyker teammates (now back in their blue and gold livery). Circulating through the interview zone were also an ever-growing collection former Audi factory drivers including the aforementioned Coronel, Mika Salo, Vanina Ickx, Emanuele Pirro along with current Audi works DTM drivers from other series, namely Timo Scheider and Oliver Jarvis.









Then the time came for the much anticipated arrival of Audi Sport in its silver and red race transporter. If Monday was any less attended in the morning the square seemed even more crowded than day one by the time the Audi truck backed into its space.

For some time the truck sat there, the crowd so thick that simply to unload the cars and push them off to one side for ogling as done previous years was out of the question. Anticipation built and star drivers such as Tom Kristensen, Dindo Capello and Timo Bernhard popped up at the side door to sign a few autographs. 









Eventually the crew inside the truck began to unload the three R15s. The crowd became distracted as the first #7 R15 rolled out into view and the three driver teams took advantage, quickly making their way through the crowd to the fenced off interview area though not before signing seemingly hundreds of autographs.









The R15s moved quickly through the scrutineering examination stations with Ralf Juttner and his team of engineers including 'Truth in 24' stars Howden Haynes and Brad Kettler sticking close to their assigned cars.









At the end of the process came the usual team photo session. And while some may have complained about the cramped quarters of the scrutineering venue no one could deny the cool backdrop of the Le Mans city cathedral... the very same by which Steve McQueen comes to a stop in the movie 'Le Mans' at the wheel of his grey Porsche 911 before heading over to the track. 









As R15s were re-loaded onto the transporter and the six drivers fielded questions on the main stage of the event the crowd finally began to disburse. The day had come to an end and now focus moves to le circuit de la sarthe.

Check out hundreds of photos of scrutineering's second day by Audi Sport and by Fourtitude's own staff after the jump.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

